# Smoking Novice



## ScottC543 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello, all,

New member here, wanting to learn the ins and outs of smoking meat. I tried a brisket last weekend and didn't know enough to get it anywhere near right. Got another one lined up for today, but this time I've studied up on things a bit first.

Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 21, 2018)

Scott,

Welcome to the forums. 

One of the first things I figured out years and years ago when I first started smoking was brisket it one of the toughest pieces of meat to get right. 

I’m assuming your smoking a brisket flat? If I was you I’d rub your brisket down, inject it with some beef broth and put it on the smoker between 225-250. Keep up with the internal temp and at about 195 start probing the flat with tooth pics. When toothpicks slide in like butter your brisket is done. It can be anywhere from 195-205 you just need the pick to slide in easy. 

Make sure to wrap the meat up and let it rest at least a half hour before slicing.

If your doing a whole packer I can give your some suggestions on burnt ends as well.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## phatbac (Apr 21, 2018)

maybe you should try smoking some chicken or beef ribs first, something a lot cheaper if you end up with dog food!

What kind of smoker do you have? 

make sure to take and upload pictures for us to see your smoke and your smoker. It helps us help you and helps us drool over the meat if done right!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 21, 2018)

Like Phatbac mentions brisket is a tough meat to do well.  A pork butt is much more forgiving. Keep working at it. We’ve all had disappointing smokes in the beginning. You’ll find lots of step by step recipes here to show you the way. Welcome Scott. B


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
As said above brisket can be a tough one to get right!
Good luck, it gets easier each time.
This hobby is all about experience, and that takes time.
But luckily for you, you found this place & you can cut years off your learning curve!
There are a bunch of very helpful, knowledgeable, & friendly folks here to help you with your new hobby!
Al


----------



## ScottC543 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. Well, I'm 8 hours into this one, so maybe I'll take y'all's advice next time. Although I have to say that a great brisket is why I came here. And I have a bit of a stubborn streak... 

I'll get it right. My first try I knew absolutely nothing. This time I've ready many of the brisket threads here and know what went wrong last time (insufficient IT, almost no resting time, and no idea about using a toothpick to test doneness). My first wasn't done, and I wasted it completely. 

I have an MES (if that stands for Masterbuilt electric smoker).

Oh, and I'm doing a packer, and have the point cubed and in a pan back on the smoker now.

I have high hopes this time. Of course, I did last time too. :-)


----------



## ScottC543 (Apr 21, 2018)

One other thing. The reason I have a smoker at all, really, is because I had some Montreal smoked meat while up there for work a while back, and raved about it when I got home. My gf took that as a clue for a birthday gift - the MES. I love her!


----------



## Geebs (Apr 21, 2018)

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ScottC543 (Apr 21, 2018)

You bet.


----------



## ScottC543 (Apr 23, 2018)

Okay, a late report on my results. The brisket turned out much much better than my first, although it was not the great I'm shooting for.

My recipe said 6 hours on the smoker @ 250, then wrap in paper and back on until the IT was 200. That took a little more than 3 more hours. At 200 degrees IT, the brisket passed the toothpick test. I put it between two towels in my ice chest and let it rest for two more hours. The party I intended on bringing the brisket to wasn't until Sunday at 1, and I wasn't sure what else to do other than wrap it, paper and all, in a couple layers of tin foil and put it in the oven at 170 degrees.

At the party I unwrapped it. It was done, and tasted great, although it was dry. The folks at the party scarfed it up pretty quickly anyway in bbq sandwiches.

The bark wasn't as dark as I'd have liked, and I didn't see much - if any - smoke ring on the meat. I need to work on that. I'm sure not sure if the dryness was strictly because of the overnight in the oven, or if I need to change something else.

I learned a couple of things though. One, if I'm going to do this recipe with the intent of having it for dinner that evening, I'm going to have to start very early in the am. And two, it's going to be really, really good when I get it right because this not right was pretty darned good.


----------

